# Nut glue?



## Rideski (Feb 25, 2009)

I'm at the point in my tele build where I need to glue the nut to the neck. What is the glue of choice for this purpose? Wood glue?

Thanks, Ian


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

a drop of carpenter's glue and that's it..no need for anything stronger realy. i've seen people use Crazy glue..but if you ever need to change it..you're screwed.. But that's just MY way..you'll surely get a lot of suggestions..


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

I use a drop of medium CA (cyanoacrylate ie crazy glue)

Its actually just fine to remove, just a rap with a block of wood and the nut comes loose. Just use a drop though!

AJC


----------



## Rideski (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks Guys.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

ajcoholic said:


> I use a drop of medium CA (cyanoacrylate ie crazy glue)
> 
> Its actually just fine to remove, just a rap with a block of wood and the nut comes loose. Just use a drop though!
> 
> AJC


Realy?...the reason i never sugest crazy glue is i repaired a neck 2 weeks ago..and the nut needed changing and ower told me he installed it himself with crazyglue..but my god, i think he used haft the bottle..i actually had to use a dremel to remove it..LOL


----------



## Lab123 (May 27, 2007)

Like AJ, I also us a small drop of crazy glue....


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

A little dab will do ya


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

thanks for the info...haven't done one yet.........


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

al3d said:


> Realy?...the reason i never sugest crazy glue is i repaired a neck 2 weeks ago..and the nut needed changing and ower told me he installed it himself with crazyglue..but my god, i think he used haft the bottle..i actually had to use a dremel to remove it..LOL


Thats why I said a drop... you dont need a lot. But yes, wood glue also works. Just takes longer to dry.

CA also comes in several viscosities... you want to use a drop of medium or thick. The thin stuff will wick in and go everywhere.

AJC


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

yeah, me too- little drop of crazy glue- (cyanoacrylate)
if used in small doses its strong enough to hold-( and you want the nut pretty tight anyway without glue)
but breaks free easily for replacement.


----------



## Rideski (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback guys!


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

i'll i've used it white glue...hard enough to keep it in place, but loose enough that when tapped right it'll pop right out


----------



## Abrasive (Feb 1, 2008)

If I glue them in at all, I use a small amount of regular white glue (the kind you ate in kindergarten).
It's not like it's going anywhere. The only reason I see to bother gluing it in at all is so that it doesn't fall out when you change strings.


----------



## Alain Moisan (Jan 16, 2010)

Abrasive said:


> The only reason I see to bother gluing it in at all is so that it doesn't fall out when you change strings.


Sometimes the nut will slide when bending strings near the nut when it's not glued in place. More frequent on electrics where there is less strings tension to hold the nut down, but still...


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I started glueing my nuts because I kept running into a problem with "semi-dead" sounding bottom 3 strings (G,B,high E) when they weren't glued. IMHO the better your nuts are attached, the better your sustain.


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

yep like the guys say use CA glue but just a drop which sometimes can be hard to do depending on what kind of glue applicator your using


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

i think that...i'm immature...everytime i see Nut glue...the thread title...i think of Two and a Half Men, and charlie talking about Rose gluing his testicles to his thigh!


----------

